# GT: Dallas Mavericks vs Indiana Pacers 1/12/07



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*vs







*

*Dallas Mavericks [29-8] vs Indiana Pacers [20-16]*
| Friday, January 12th, 2007 | Indianapolis, Indiana | Conseco Fieldhouse | 6:00pm |
| *TV*: FSN | *Radio*: 103.3 ESPN Radio |

*Game Notes*
The Dallas Mavericks aim for a 16th victory in 17 games Friday when they visit the Indiana Pacers.Dallas, which owns the best record in the NBA, has responded with two straight wins after its 13-game unbeaten streak was ended by the Los Angeles Lakers. Dallas used stingy defense to earn its second straight win, 99-74, over the Portland Trail Blazers on Wednesday. The Mavericks, who were led by Jason Terry's 20 points, held Portland to only 39 percent shooting (28-of-71) from the field. Dirk Nowitzki, who averages 23.9 points per game, only scored 11 for Dallas. The point total was the lowest for Nowitzki since he mustered just six points in 9:55 of a 103-95 victory at Seattle on December 20.

The Pacers won their third straight game Wednesday with a 97-84 victory over the Boston Celtics. Jermaine O'Neal, who averages 19.2 points to lead the Pacers, finished with 23 points, 17 of which came in the second half.Jamaal Tinsley, who averages 12.7 points, scored 17 points - his most in six games - and had 13 assists. 

*Key Injuries*
 *Mavericks: *None. 
*Pacers: *David Harrison (_left shoulder_) is questionable.

* Who's hot?* 
_The Pacers_ : Hard to believe, but they have a three-game winning streak for the first time this season. They went more than two months without stringing together more than two wins at a time, astonishing for a team that not only is talented but plays in the "Leastern" Conference. ... Jason Terry has hit 14 of his last 20 shots, and he's hoping this is the start of a long hot spell. ... Pacers guard Sarunas Jasikevicius, whose name is almost as hard to spell as it is to pronounce, is coming off a 6-for-9 shooting night against the Celtics. ... Devin Harris doesn't shoot a lot, but maybe he should, based on 5-for-6 accuracy Wednesday against Portland.

* Who's not: *
_Al Harrington_ : The Pacers forward was shooting 52 percent from the field and 46 percent from 3-point range over a five-game stretch. Then came Wednesday night, when he fired almost a whole night's worth of blanks. He was 1-for-10 against Boston. Figure on him either coming back strong tonight or creating the early stages of a shooting slump ... Dallas is 2-5 in its last seven trips to Indiana.

*Team Leaders








* 









​


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Anyone too awfuly concerned about this game? 
Indy has been playing well as of late and I'm sure they will play us tougher at home than they did in Dallas, but I'm hoping our starters can get some more rest tonight. We just need to come out of the gate strong (_like we did vs Portland_) and not let them back in the game (_like we did vs Portland_) so we don't have to make a 16-2 run in the 3rd just to seal the deal.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

another blowouw


Ill put a Bill on the Mavs...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dallas plays more focused on the road... so I would think it's a win.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I expect Howard and Dirk to Explode!! tonight because they had limited minutes against the Blazers. They should be well rested.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Umm ... I never make any predictions on the Pacers, they are just so unpredictable. Maybe we will blow them out, but I think it's more likely that it will be close until the final seconds.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Umm ... I never make any predictions on the Pacers, they are just so unpredictable. Maybe we will blow them out, but I think it's more likely that it will be close until the final seconds.


You want to start that prediction thread for the game?

Since pacers are so unpredictable, I might actually win!?!?!?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> You want to start that prediction thread for the game?
> 
> Since pacers are so unpredictable, I might actually win!?!?!?


I will open the thread in a few minutes :cheers: 

And no, I don't think you are going to win, just an odd feeling :rbanana:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Lucky *** win. This better be the start of another streak.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Bad defense... AGAIN!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Best Pacers game of the entire year. That was awesome. The back-and-forth scoring reminded me a lot of some Wilkins-Bird games from the '80's.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

It was nice to see. Jackson was going off. Dirk looked like he was just gonna have a normal game IMO, then he went of for 43. Terry also picked up the slack. Overall, a good second half and 2 blocks by Diop saved us. Avery Johnson will be raping everyone's ear with talk about defense because it was terrible.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I felt like we were the Mavs of old last night, thank god J-Ho was quick to react and blocked that shot

Dirk with 43 but I don't think it was as impressive as Jet's game.

When Dirk took that three I was like ****, here's the loss and it swished in and I'm like YES!


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

im finally back from holidays!!!!!!!!! hows it going??


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Very NICE!


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah i saw today's scores looks like it was a good game ?


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Defense played terrible, Dirk stepped it up though!


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

They dominated us in every way possible. It's times like these that your MVP German comes in handy. 

Dirk during the past 5 games:
- 3 season highs
- Average of 31.4 points (even with that 11 point game against Portland)
- Average of 8.8 rebounds(would be higher if not for the 4 rebound game against Portland)
- 55% FG
- 40% 3P
- 89% FT


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

1st to 30...will we be the first to 40?


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> 1st to 30...will we be the first to 40?


You guys look in great position to get another 60 win game season. Maybe even a 65 win game season.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I thought it was important that we didn't get outrebounded by a huge margin again. The Pacers always seem to do it when we play them. Dirk has stepped up his game to another level once again, every time the Mavs need him to come through in a close game, he seems to do it.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Well, I feel pretty good for a guy who lost 50M points last night. :yay: 

:krazy:

I really didn't see this coming; maybe this league is as tough as advertised, especially on the road.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

who did you bet on??


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

melo4life said:


> who did you bet on??


I know I beat on the Mavs...it was a 5 point spread though...


----------

